

EMC raises offer for Data Domain to $2.4 billion - ponnap
http://www.reuters.com/article/innovationNews/idUSTRE5653I520090706?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=11569&sp=true

======
jacquesm
That's 8x revenues, and a whopping 600x earnings after taxes...

